# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Should I get an Android phone?

## squarepusher

My contract is running out, so I have to figure out if I want a new phone.  I like the new Android phone Droid X from Verizon, however this will put me on the hook for an $80/month bill even with the lowest voice plan with mandatory "data."

80 a month is nearly $2000 on a 2 year contract, so its something I need to consider well.

So, should I do it?  It would be nice to have an android for internet when I am away, but i don't travel very often.

----------


## Rancher

Good question!  I'm thinking about it too.  They seem cool, but do I need it?  I don't know.

----------


## Danke

Get two.

----------


## Cowlesy

One of co-workers got some awesome phone with verizon by some company HTC and I think it's far better than my Android phone.

The Droid (I have the first edition) is a good phone, good reception, has plenty of apps, just kind of bulky.

----------


## CoreyBowen999

I got the droid on verizon also and I am going to tell you if you get the phone.. you WONT regret it. Its an absolutely amazing phone that you will not regret getting. I do not even travel very often but you find yourself loving the phone, internet, and all the apps that go with it.

----------


## robertwerden

htc evo

----------


## bobbyw24

YouTube - iPhone4 vs HTC Evo

----------


## Cowlesy

> YouTube - iPhone4 vs HTC Evo


Wow, that was amazing!!!!!!

----------


## angelatc

DH has an Evo that is a 'roid, and he absolutely loves it.  I have to admit that it is the first phone to ever even tempt me into crossing over to that dark side.  It's got a bar code scanner app that is uber cool...

----------


## smartguy911

I recommend droid incredible for it's size

----------


## Matt Collins

> incredible for it's size


That's what she said

----------


## BuddyRey

I've had mine since Christmas and I'm obsessed with it.  It's incredibly user-friendly and a lot of fun.

----------


## youngbuck

> YouTube - iPhone4 vs HTC Evo


At about 2:40 I had to try my very hardest to not spray coffee all over my desk.

----------


## Fox McCloud

I'd love to get the EVO, but it's not allowed on the SERO plan, first off, and you have to pay an extra $10 a month for data (That will take another 2-3 years for me to be able to use because of my location).

if it became available on SERO and they waived the data fee until coverage became available in my area, then I'd definitely go for it.

----------

